# Sculptra for HIV pt.



## bmanus (Jul 10, 2012)

Good Afternoon Forum,

I am trying to locate any current information regarding Medicare reimbursement for Sculptra G2027 for patient's with HIV. I found previous articles from 2010. I did not even locate a LCD or NCD.
Does anyone have any information regarding this matter?
Thank you in advance.

Beth Manus CPC


----------



## hcg (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi Beth,

I also tried to get information regarding sculptra and the only thing I got was the LCD. Here's the link, I hope this would give you information. If you have more information, please please let me know. Thank you.

http://www.wpsmedicare.com/j5macpartb/policy/active/local/l30733_gsurg032.shtml


----------



## jholt12 (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi,
 Here is another great site.
http://www.cms.gov/apps/physician-fee-schedule/


----------



## hcg (Jul 13, 2012)

jholt12 said:


> Hi,
> Here is another great site.
> http://www.cms.gov/apps/physician-fee-schedule/




Jholt12 thank you so much for the link


----------

